# looking for 1-2 more for Gulf Shores Trip



## TheWigg850 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gents, few friends and I who are heading down from Atlant to gulf shores Oct 3-6 to do some inshore and offshore. Targeting primarily red snapper and few other species. Fishing a charter one day and dual headboats the others. Also, doing some surf and back bay fishing in evenings... If interested in joining.. shoot me an email at tristaniiyahoo . com.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

TheWigg850 said:


> Gents, few friends and I who are heading down from Atlant to gulf shores Oct 3-6 to do some inshore and offshore. Targeting primarily red snapper and few other species. Fishing a charter one day and dual headboats the others. Also, doing some surf and back bay fishing in evenings... If interested in joining.. shoot me an email at tristaniiyahoo . com.
> :thumbsup:


Snapper season isn't a definite thing, just so you know.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

It is now! Who you chartering?


----------

